# Exhaust leak at mids



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I did a search and did not find much on an exhaust leak on a slip fit style LT at the mid pipe connection. Shop would not work on stating tampering, I do not have cats, what is the best method to seal a leak at the LT header slip fit to mid pipe? I am using the Pacesetter clamp and the passenger side is solid. Can any of the high temp copper RTV's be used between the mid pipe and the LT collector and then clamped to form a seal. Any tips from the guys running Pacesetter LT's? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think RTV would hold. They will seal if you do it right. Go under the car and unbolt/clamp things and slide the mid on the header better. Then reclamp.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
...or have it welded on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahhhh the old SLP slip.  I solved that a long time ago by getting some heavy duty 3 bolt flanges and having them welded on. I also use Percy's Seal-4-Good dead soft gaskets with them and got a tight, easy to remove connection. The other pipes in the mid all got welded together.

Theses are different mids that I just used with my Pypes/Borla exhaust but this is a Pypes 3 bolt collector extension that bolts right up to my SLP LTs with flanges. I used to have flanges on my original SLP mids too.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I had the same issue with my pacesetter mids. It seems the clamp just doesnt tighten enough to seal the exhaust. So once I tightened the clamp as tight as I could get it I just put some 3in U bolt style exhaust clamps at the end of the mid pipe where it is notched and it solved the problem. Good Luck


----------

